# Another Question for the fitted furniture makers



## will1983 (24 Jul 2019)

Hi this is probably an easy one but not something I've done before.

I've been commissioned to make a set of fitted wardrobes in a gable space on the top floor of a three story house. I would like to make a template to check that my onsite measurements are correct and what I build in the workshop will actually fit when I get on site.

The way I see it, either;
I can make a template of the doors beforehand and take that with me to site, stand it up and transfer any measurements to that as required,
OR I can go with a load of strips of thin ply and assemble an exact template straight off the walls and then take that back to the workshop and work within it.

The first option appeals as it will mean there is less disruption to the client but the second appears to be a more accurate method of working.

So I guess my question is, what is the accepted best practice way of doing this?

Pictures below to give you an idea of what I am making.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jul 2019)

I always do it with measurements in all directions and strips of ply/ mdf to get all angles. and a spirit level to determine if floor is level.


----------



## petermillard (24 Jul 2019)

Same as Bob. I usually take a board cut to fit between the skirts so I can level it up with wedges if the floor falls away dramatically, then use that as a datum for measurements and a stripwood framework hot glued together. Shouldn’t take too long, and it’ll save a lot of grief later on. Also gives you an idea of how good the walls are (or not) for scribing.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jul 2019)

Peter has described it in better detail, literally the only difference is I use fast superglue.


----------



## will1983 (24 Jul 2019)

Cheers guys, I've been thinking about it since posting and have decided to go with option 2 also.

I hadn't considered using super glue despite seeming to use it every time I'm in the workshop and wouldn't dream of going to an install without it! Going to go with that 

Thanks again guys [THUMBS UP SIGN][PAW PRINTS]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Jordan (25 Jul 2019)

Nothing wrong with suggested methods assuming that the resulting template can be removed and transported to the workshop. Most of us have experienced making something that won't pass through the workshop door when assembled.
Just out of interest you might like to google " joggle stick" this is a method of taking a template using a relatively small piece of material.


----------



## will1983 (25 Jul 2019)

Thanks Mike I'll give that a look.]]

EDIT: just had a little look at that and i like the idea, I won't use it for this job but I'll definitely be using on the next complicated alcove shelf I need to do. Thanks again Mike!


----------

